# Bloodworms are the best!



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Ever since i started giving my betta blood worms he is a totally different fish
He looks great!
His reds are a super dark red now,hes acting like a wild thang..and he started building his bubble nests again.
So now that hes feeling better Ive moved him to a bigger tank...I think he doesnt know what to think yet.
Wooo Im Just excited to see him lookin and feelin good


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

great for ou and fishey!!!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i got some for my betta.
when i get him that is....


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad your fish is doing better!

Is there anything at all you can put with a betta?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought that Blood worms were a "treat" and should not be used as a daily food source. I hear that Hikari betta food (pellet) is just as good for the betta and come highly recomended.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bloodworms should never be used as a primary diet. It will lead to problems. You don't have to use Hikari pellets for your betta. Some swear by them, others dont (I'm in the middle).


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

mine loves them(pellets) also Flake food I heard is not a good for bettas either.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh...Torpedo, You can keep 3+ amount of Corydoras Catfish or "Cory Cats" depending of tank size. It is best if they are albino, Bettas tend not to bully the albino's as much because they dislike some other fish with bright colours. they are also a schooling fish, thats why I say 3+ the corys that is! I know there are other fidh, but I like corys because they are bottom feeders, and make cleaning alot easyier, and They are kinda cute! lol and only get about 
3'' long, I'll stop babling now, do research though...It will help in your decision!

Good Luck!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

stillpondering if I want to put cory's in with flipper


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Flake food is ok for bettas, it's not bad for them at all. Most bettas won't eat flakes though. That's why they aren't recommended.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah Jorge can't ever figure out how to get his mouth amound the flakes, and it I break them up smaller, they sink before he can get them, I stick with pellets.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

pellets rock they float too and that helps


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

i feed my betta hikari betta pellets and he loves them most of my bettas i got didnt eat for couple days when i got him this one i dropped 2 in prob gone in 1 min!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> Glad your fish is doing better!
> 
> Is there anything at all you can put with a betta?



I have had mine with Tetras, angels, mollies, cories you name it. But stay away from the Danios, they will pick on the betta. Also if they are in a larger tank (say 5 gal+) they are much less likely to pick on the other fish.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I feed mine the same hikari betta pellets! His color is awsome here is flipper...


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

The hikari food is great. Hey Kyle, wanna split the fee on a few bloodworms from pp? When I get my bubble gum betta atleast.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

[*][ShelBy][*] said:


> Oh...Torpedo, You can keep 3+ amount of Corydoras Catfish or "Cory Cats" depending of tank size. It is best if they are albino, Bettas tend not to bully the albino's as much because they dislike some other fish with bright colours. they are also a schooling fish, thats why I say 3+ the corys that is! I know there are other fidh, but I like corys because they are bottom feeders, and make cleaning alot easyier, and They are kinda cute! lol and only get about
> 3'' long, I'll stop babling now, do research though...It will help in your decision!
> 
> Good Luck!



I agree Shelby, I just rececently got a few corydoras, albino ones. It took my betta about 2 days to get used to them, and now he really actually likes them I think, if not, he at least tollerates them. And I agree I think they are great little fish to go with a betta...anyhow I was just agreeing.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Bubblegum betta?


----------

